# NEED HELP!!! cystolithopaxy



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the anesthesia code for a cystolithopaxy?


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anesthesia code is 00910


----------

